# List O' Skype UWP Packages with W10M Support



## snickler (Jun 2, 2016)

Closing this thread as my mechanism no workie anymore to get the super new packages. You'll have to wait 

Hi all,

I recently gave the Twitter world a tease of Skype UWP running on my Lumia 1520 on *Redstone (WHICH IS THE MINIMUM REQUIREMENT. If you're on 10586 or Release Preview.. It's not going to work)* and promised to share with the world. Without further ado, I present..... PACKAGES.

I'll be updating this regularly with links to the official Skype UWP packages that support W10M. 

*Instructions:*

Before downloading the appxbundle, go to Settings -> Update & Security -> For developers and enable Developer mode (may work with Sideload apps, but I never tried). Copy the package to the phone and open it from the File Explorer. Install then enjoy. You can also upload the package from the Device Portal also, if you feel well inclined to.

*NOTE:* You MUST be running a Redstone build. If you try this on a non-Redstone build and you complain that it doesn't work, I'm going to steal your soul.

If you are installing via File Explorer, wait for it to complete even though it looks like nothing happened. Using the Device Portal is easier because you see the entire progress of the upload and install.


*Releases:*

Skype v.11.6.72
Skype v.11.6.63
Skype v. 11.6.56
Skype v. 11.6.36
Skype v. 11.6.26



Enjoy!


----------



## snickler (Jun 2, 2016)

Reserved for something #1


----------



## snickler (Jun 2, 2016)

Reserved for something #2. Dunno what for yet


----------



## compu829 (Jun 2, 2016)

It's working great on my 640! It's WAY better than the wp8 version!


----------



## snickler (Jun 2, 2016)

compu829 said:


> It's working great on my 640! It's WAY better than the wp8 version!

Click to collapse



Yeah, the performance is BEAUTIFUL. One thing you may have to watch out for is that sometimes when you open the app, it will sit at the splash screen then die. Other than that, the performance is just awesome.


----------



## rickk182440 (Jun 2, 2016)

*Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you*

Is Beautiful app , thank's bro, !


----------



## LefeversJay (Jun 2, 2016)

Unable to install on my Lumia 950 XL running the latest build 14356. I am receiving the error "Can't Install app - There's a problem with this app. Check the package, or contact the person who gave it to you for help." when I tap on the file in the file explorer. I have tried uninstalling the old skype app, restarting, verifying my build and that the device is in developer mode and even tried re-downloading the app package. Any other ideas?


----------



## krallure (Jun 2, 2016)

LefeversJay said:


> Unable to install on my Lumia 950 XL running the latest build 14356. I am receiving the error "Can't Install app - There's a problem with this app. Check the package, or contact the person who gave it to you for help." when I tap on the file in the file explorer. I have tried uninstalling the old skype app, restarting, verifying my build and that the device is in developer mode and even tried re-downloading the app package. Any other ideas?

Click to collapse



Latest build, L930, same error.


----------



## snickler (Jun 2, 2016)

Try using the Device Portal and uploading the app to your phone from a desktop. I'm also running 14356 on my 1520.


----------



## LefeversJay (Jun 2, 2016)

snickler said:


> Try using the Device Portal and uploading the app to your phone from a desktop. I'm also running 14356 on my 1520

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to work either. Same error message.


----------



## techiesportsfan (Jun 2, 2016)

Works great so far. Thanks


----------



## amnesiality (Jun 2, 2016)

Just a heads up, you can also install the app on your PC. It's so much better than the official preview. Still needs A LOT of polishing though, the hamburger button is making me crazy.


----------



## snickler (Jun 2, 2016)

LefeversJay said:


> Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to work either. Same error message.

Click to collapse



Hmmm do you have any screenshots?


----------



## tevez29 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have an error message when i launch Skype
Edit1 :it's work now


----------



## SfairatOd (Jun 2, 2016)

Probably, there should be a big red warning, like
YOU CAN'T DOWNGRADE THIS TO A STABLE BUILD
So, I've successfully installed the app, but it crashed constantly. So, I uninstalled it and tried to install a stable skype from the store. But, Store tried to install skype preview instead of stable skype, and it obviously can't. It just hangs on "Starting download" or "Error, see details", and store now keeps showing me 0x80240024 or 0x8013153b for almost everything - it can't search for any apps, can't show anything but "Home", etc. Skype sticks in download queue forever and can't be removed from here (reboot doesn't help).
Edit: turns out that the store app is still functional, except that an empty entry with only "error, see details" is now always present in download queue in store app, and I have 2 entries of skype preview in all apps list, one of which is pending. Still can't downgrade to stable version though.
Edit2: Skype preview is much more stable after reinstall, but doesn't display my big chats (>40 people). Looks like the bug which was here since the very first messaging + skype app, when the app crashed trying to open that chat, and in later versions it just didn't show it. Microsoft, do something with that, it's a shame :/


----------



## ChargePositive (Jun 2, 2016)

*What builds does this work with?*

Is it supposed to work on the production build (non-insider) build. (.318)?

I'm confused on what the redstone builds are. Thanks!


----------



## snickler (Jun 2, 2016)

ChargePositive said:


> Is it supposed to work on the production build (non-insider) build. (.318)?
> 
> I'm confused on what the redstone builds are. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Redstone builds are in the Insider Fast and Insider Slow. Release Preview and Production are on the TH2 branch.


----------



## denisf1981 (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks man


----------



## be2slow (Jun 2, 2016)

So, after install, I attempted to uninstall, which appeared to work as expected. However, when attempting to download the official release of Skype, I get an error; additionally, the start screen shows that it is trying to install Skype Preview, which is obviously incorrect.

Is there a workaround here?


----------



## DLS123 (Jun 2, 2016)

It's great. Fast and looks good. I only have one problem with it. Can you guys write in group conversations with this app? I can't.


----------



## showbiznine (Jun 2, 2016)

be2slow said:


> So, after install, I attempted to uninstall, which appeared to work as expected. However, when attempting to download the official release of Skype, I get an error; additionally, the start screen shows that it is trying to install Skype Preview, which is obviously incorrect.
> 
> Is there a workaround here?

Click to collapse



Could you try and get your hands on the 8.1 Skype Appx and install that manually?


----------



## ChargePositive (Jun 3, 2016)

*Thanks*



snickler said:


> Redstone builds are in the Insider Fast and Insider Slow. Release Preview and Production are on the TH2 branch.

Click to collapse



Oh okay I got confused because Windows Central said that it wont work on Insider Fast and Insider Slow rings.

"Last night, he finally got a working version of it that can be sideloaded to any Windows 10 Mobile device running Redstone (Insider Slow or Fast Ring; 10586 builds will not work)."


----------



## snickler (Jun 3, 2016)

You read it wrong. There's a semi-colon after Fast Ring.


----------



## ElectroSix (Jun 5, 2016)

SfairatOd said:


> Probably, there should be a big red warning, like
> YOU CAN'T DOWNGRADE THIS TO A STABLE BUILD
> So, I've successfully installed the app, but it crashed constantly. So, I uninstalled it and tried to install a stable skype from the store. But, Store tried to install skype preview instead of stable skype, and it obviously can't. It just hangs on "Starting download" or "Error, see details", and store now keeps showing me 0x80240024 or 0x8013153b for almost everything - it can't search for any apps, can't show anything but "Home", etc. Skype sticks in download queue forever and can't be removed from here (reboot doesn't help).
> Edit: turns out that the store app is still functional, except that an empty entry with only "error, see details" is now always present in download queue in store app, and I have 2 entries of skype preview in all apps list, one of which is pending. Still can't downgrade to stable version though.
> Edit2: Skype preview is much more stable after reinstall, but doesn't display my big chats (>40 people). Looks like the bug which was here since the very first messaging + skype app, when the app crashed trying to open that chat, and in later versions it just didn't show it. Microsoft, do something with that, it's a shame :/

Click to collapse




I got this problem when i tried downloading skype from the store even before  deploying this version, so it might be a store problem or a build problem


----------



## iodaed (Jun 7, 2016)

Works great, thank you !!


----------



## ianwuk (Jun 9, 2016)

showbiznine said:


> Could you try and get your hands on the 8.1 Skype Appx and install that manually?

Click to collapse



I managed to get one of these but when I tried to install it via File Explorer it says it can't be installed and that there is a problem with the file.  Funnily enough, on a PC, when I search for Skype for Windows Phone the preview comes up there too which means it may be a Store issue.  Anyone else got the old version of Skype installed again?


----------



## jasomsatham (Jun 9, 2016)

Cant download it


----------



## besnik_limani (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't know why, but it is blocking my camera every time I open skype, just like skype video did?


----------



## krallure (Jun 10, 2016)

At deploying got error: No status information.
Any idea? :/


----------



## snickler (Jun 10, 2016)

krallure said:


> At deploying got error: No status information.
> Any idea? :/

Click to collapse



I don't know... Do you have enough internal space on your phone? Are you trying to install it to SD by chance? Try changing the app storage location to phone and try again.


----------



## krallure (Jun 10, 2016)

snickler said:


> I don't know... Do you have enough internal space on your phone? Are you trying to install it to SD by chance? Try changing the app storage location to phone and try again.

Click to collapse



Lumia 930. Just internal  Will try it later again


----------



## DominikReber (Jun 11, 2016)

I can even install it on Windows 10 Desktop - it's newer that the store Version (which is 11.4)


----------



## Jahus (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you for sharing the package. It's always pleasant to test an application at the early stages of its development.

By the way, if anyone wants to join our Telegram group, just look for @rWindowsPhone there.


----------



## snickler (Jun 15, 2016)

I decided to update OP again as a happy Wednesday to all ^_^


----------



## formula84 (Jun 15, 2016)

snickler said:


> I decided to update OP again as a happy Wednesday to all ^_^

Click to collapse



Gracias, any chance that Wallet 2.0 package might get leaked?  My 950 could use it


----------



## ianwuk (Jun 16, 2016)

snickler said:


> I decided to update OP again as a happy Wednesday to all ^_^

Click to collapse



Thank you very much.  Did you ever figure out how we could get the old Skype app back without  a factory reset?


----------



## Hackemate29 (Jun 16, 2016)

snickler said:


> I decided to update OP again as a happy Wednesday to all ^_^

Click to collapse



Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Lift Tech (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi on my 950xl the app works but no way to send an emoticon or emoji they open up but the send button is greyed out, text works any help on this please?


----------



## Jahus (Jun 18, 2016)

Lift Tech said:


> no way to send an emoticon or emoji they open up but the send button is greyed out

Click to collapse



Press on emoji; the emoji panel pops up. Press on the emoji you want to send, it will show as selected. Press on it again and it will show on the textbox. Don't know if it's meant to work this way, but it works.


----------



## PaperMoon117 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Conversations Open Scrolled To The Top*

I find that with every build except the first one, when I open my conversations they are scrolled all the way up to the top. With some frequently messaged contacts, this means it takes absolutely ages to scroll to the bottom to see new messages. And after switching to a different conversation, or closing and opening the app, the conversations will have scrolled to the top again. It's a frustrating bug, which kind of makes the app unusable.


----------



## Lift Tech (Jun 21, 2016)

Jahus said:


> Press on emoji; the emoji panel pops up. Press on the emoji you want to send, it will show as selected. Press on it again and it will show on the textbox. Don't know if it's meant to work this way, but it works.

Click to collapse



Many thanks, now working


----------



## pp03 (Jun 22, 2016)

besnik_limani said:


> I don't know why, but it is blocking my camera every time I open skype, just like skype video did?

Click to collapse



same to me


----------



## Jahus (Jun 22, 2016)

So I noticed that after uninstalling this Skype Preview application, there's no way to install the old 8.1 edition.

Huh.


----------



## indospot (Jun 24, 2016)

We need more builds!


----------



## Hackemate29 (Jun 24, 2016)

indospot said:


> We need more builds!

Click to collapse




Up!! ?


----------

